# Tunisian Anthem



## Baccouri (May 30, 2017)

hey everybody !

first of all, I know that my work is far from being perfect. in fact, I did it as a recreation, so, I didn't want to loose time in velocity and mastering correction. It's obiously less worked than my first post. That's why, I'd say that I only share this link by patriotism. Who knows ? maybe It could indirectly lets someone discover my little and very welcoming country and encourage him to come for holidays 




thank you and I wish you very nice day


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

A very nice day to you as well,as for the tourism, don't think so, a bit dangerous at the moment.


----------



## Baccouri (May 30, 2017)

I do say that my country is as safer as Europe, America or anyother place in te world


----------

